
Group Chats Weaken the Security of Signal, WhatsApp, and Threema - ech
https://eprint.iacr.org/2017/713
======
stevenlefty
Cursory reading leads me to believe that Threema is a lot more secure than
Signal. Can anyone confirm this?

------
ech
had to edit title to have it fit length limit. paper title is "More is Less:
How Group Chats Weaken the Security of Instant Messengers Signal, WhatsApp,
and Threema"

my edit shouldn't change the meaning.

